# red marks on my white goldfish



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

my gold fish lost his colour ages ago but today i check on them and i see red marks on him like internal bleeding type marks but he seems ok. any help would be greatful


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

You'll need to give more information on his setup.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

can you also have your water tested for Ammonia and Nitrite

Nitrite effects oxygen uptake in the blood often leading to marks your discribing - almost like internal bleeding.

You can get your water tested for free at any good pet shop, or you can buy your own test kit. Just take a fresh water sample from your tank down to your local shop and ask


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

As above, your local aquatics store will be able to direct you further, however it is important notin that excessive nitrite levels can be fatal to fish. My local aquatics store described it as a burning of the gills, which leave fish in extreme discomfort.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

well i have a fluval u1 filter and an air pump i add water conditioner to get rid of all that stuff. its been 10 years and this is the first ive ever seen. im gonna upload a pic in my fish album on my page coz its easier to upload. then u can make a judgement


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

please note: water conditioner does not get rid of ammonia and nitrite  

Upload a pic asap, but 95% of illness in fish is down to water quality issues. Its very rare anything else will make them ill


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Hate to say it but it does look like both ammonia/nitrite/nitrate poisoning and what might possibly be an ulcer/bacterial infection.

The base of his fins are blood red! That isnt good... the markings on his side look more like a wound or infection. Though you cant treat that without checking your water because treatments will end up killing the fish when it strips oxygen out the water as ammonia etc also affects the oxygen.

I also hate to point out... that tank is ****nowhere**** near big enough for them...


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> Hate to say it but it does look like both ammonia/nitrite/nitrate poisoning and what might possibly be an ulcer/bacterial infection.
> 
> The base of his fins are blood red! That isnt good... the markings on his side look more like a wound or infection. Though you cant treat that without checking your water because treatments will end up killing the fish when it strips oxygen out the water as ammonia etc also affects the oxygen.
> 
> I also hate to point out... that tank is ****nowhere**** near big enough for them...


Am I blind because I can't see the picture your talking about?


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Just to make it easier.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

wow.... that tank is ... is... way too small for thos fish... thats like one of us living in our bathtub!

You need to:

- do a big water change for now.
- go out and buy a MUCH larger tank or find them a new home ASAP (4-5ft tank would be much better for them).

TBH with a tank thats so small for them your best bet is buying a bigger one. Otherwise your likely to be flogging a dead horse trying to keep them healthy. Not only does it stunt and deform growth, it reduces life span too. I would say that tank is far to small for even one goldfish, let alone three... it would be better suited to small tropicals such as minnows, neons, guppies etc.

The thing is that gold fish are messy animals. No matter what you do to try and keep on top of chemical imbalances in that tank it will not be enough, there simply isnt enough filtration or water volume to keep it all clean and your fish healthy.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

i do know the tank is small but i cant get a bigger one when my parents wont let :/ plus two of em havent had a big tank for the ten years they have lived and they have done well.

i know all about this tank size and trust me i want a bigger tank. but they aint cheap either.

i will be treating the water and quarantine the fish


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

I suggest you rehome your fish..

I know your trying your best here... but this is cruel. It's not fair to keep them like that. Take them back to your pet shop and get some smaller tropicals in there instead, if you cant get a proper sized tank then its the kindest thing to do.

After all you wouldnt lock a dog in a dog crate for its entire life, why do it with another living animal.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

i aint rehoming none of my fish no matter what u or anyone says. they are mine. they will get a bigger tank but i aint exactly gonna click my fingers and one appears :/


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

im sorry to sound rude to you here... 

But that attitude is disgusting. YOU have a responsibility to keep an animal in the correct environment. If you cannot provide for you animal in the right way - food, habitat, freedom Then you do the right thing and find someone who can.

You are saying to me here that you are happy to keep them in inhumane, unhappy conditions because 'they are mine'... what like objects? property?... NO they are living, thinking, feeling animals who deserve EVERY right to a proper environment.

Again i ask - would you treat a dog or a cat with that attitude? deny it food, or medical attention because you dont have the money... but its yours so you can let it suffer all you want to? I dont think so... GROW UP and either provide for your animal or rehome it. Fish, bird, dog, cat its all the same. They all deserve a proper life, and it is not your right to keep them in such bad conditions. If your an animal lover then you will do the right thing for them, regardless of the money you paid or property rights you think you have.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

lol ok yeah i have attitude but do i care NO, i aint rehoming none of em i told u already im getting a bigger tank but not atm. u can get mad all u want but u cant exactly get the fish police on me. fish are fish doubt they will ever die out any time soon. chill out


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Goldfish may seem like simple to keep pets, but they aren't!

TBH even getting a bigger tank wont help as the fish will just grow with the extra space and eventually your bigger tank will not be big enough. Fish release a chemical in there poo which tell them to grow if its weak or stop if it's too strong.

Like the others have said, do a complete water change, tap water is pretty much PH neutral, add some dechlorinator and maybe a little aquirum salt to aid healing. 

If you have a specialist Koi breeder in your area they'll be able to sell you some really good anti bacterial stuff, its not expensive.

I currently have a Koi that lives in my bath as it is recovering from dropsy so it happens to all of us,


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sorry if I'm being blunt but your attitude disgusts me. If people like you actually did a google search you would quickly learn that goldfish are just no good in small tanks.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Irishjack1992 said:


> i do know the tank is small but i cant get a bigger one when my parents wont let :/ plus two of em havent had a big tank for the ten years they have lived and they have done well.
> 
> i know all about this tank size and trust me i want a bigger tank. but they aint cheap either.
> 
> i will be treating the water and quarantine the fish


Are you saying two of them fish are 10 years old?

Jesus, poor fish!. I have some in my pond that size at about 2 years old. And thats from eating a fairly natural diet, not a high protein fish food. Your fish have survived, they have not, no matter what you seem to think, done well!!!!!

Your attitude stinks to be honest, but really, it is too late for these fish anyway. If two of them are ten years old already, then they are on borrowed time as it is, living like that.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

the really sad thing is this:

Every breath those fish take is like breathing sulfur... searing and burning their gills, their skin will be on fire from chemical burns, but no matter what they do they cannot get away. They must have lived in that agony for years... and you dont seem to give a toss.

But hey they are just goldfish right? its not like they can feel pain or discomfort... not like they can get unhappy right? i mean they only cost a couple of quid, surely something that cheap cant hurt can it? And it deffinatly doesnt deserve you to ever make an effort and do the right thing... I mean thats more effort than they are worth right?

WRONG WRONG WRONG!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Enough with the hate people. I think given all the replies the OP gets it, but as things are not going to change, rather than kicking off about something thats not going to happen, how about offering advice to make the best of the situation as is.

Useful advice is always the best....... :2thumb:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

The OP has already stated that hes not going to do anything about it really. Obviously there is an issue with your parents, but at the end of the day if you cared for your fish that much then you would know what to do. Money? no problem, save up.

Attitude is disgusting, obviously theire your pets, and nobody wants to part with them. I knew nothing about goldfish tank sizes until i read this, and feel bad about keeping mine for 2 years in a small tank. At least mine have been rehomed into a pond.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Man, if my kids had an attitude like that I'd kick their a** a new one. Your a doucher kid, and I'm willing to bet your parents bought the tank and the fish after you threw a huge fit. Have you spent a dime if your money? Do you even have a job, are you 22 and living with mom and pop, what a loser, and I hope you get herpies for what your doing to those poor Goldie's. At least get a kiddy pool and put them in their in your room ( with filter, mommy will buy
That when she gets you new socks, right kid) because it's bigger and cheaper.
If only you were my kid... Dayum


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

kick my a** then id dare you to do it i doubt u could, just someone with a big gob. and actually i am getting a bigger tank but not atm jheeeez dont any of use listen, btw thank god i aint your kid id hang myself if you was my dad.
and no actually i bought the fish i always buy new filters gravel lighting plants air pump. and i do have a job but thats my business none of yours. anyways HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

You've been getting a bigger thank for 10 years now. Have you even heard of the nitrogen cycle. If you buy new gravel an filters all the time where will the nitrifying bacteria form? 
Obviously we're not haters , your just
An idiot kid. Do water tests, google tank sizes and realize your torturing a live animal.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

akuma 天;10077484 said:


> Enough with the hate people. I think given all the replies the OP gets it, but as things are not going to change, rather than kicking off about something thats not going to happen, how about offering advice to make the best of the situation as is.
> 
> Useful advice is always the best....... :2thumb:




Fair comment, sadly the only useful advice that can be given is put the fish somewhere bigger. 

Incidentally, irishjack, wheres the clearseal tank you was asking bout lighting for? At 2ft, even that would be better than they have now, despitethe fact it still wont be big enough long term. 

To be honest though, im fairly convinced you only come on here to start arguments. Youre quite clearly not an animal lover, are you.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

So here's a pm I just received for
19 year old " irish jack"


Irishjack1992 said:


> dont ever run your mouth at me and type proper english typical loud mouth american scum. jfresh lol what kind of name is that sounds like your some retarded dj what a freshie you are ayyyy. if you love fish so much would you eat it? and dont say you dont eat fish coz many people do.


Next time kid if you have somthing to say, say it here. At least I've the balls to
Call you out not in. Pm. 
Now your reply

I eat fish, but not fish with nitrate and nitrite poisoning because they prolly taste rotten. Jfresh is actually a dj
Name, can You dig it brotha?

One more thing, I'm tired of all you people hating on Americans. We're wrong because we're American, we're dumb because we're American ect...

Obviously I'm a lot smarter than
You, I can keep a proper fish tank. There are smart and dumb people here, just like where your from. 
I think anyone that thinks we're dumb, or wrong because of where we are from should come over here and say it to us, don't be such a puss and rock it off with all that water between us.
Kid your an idiot, your torturing your fish and you don't care. Hopefully one day when the U.S. invaded your ass we will torture you, since us back country ******* hicks do that kinda thang
Yeeeehaw you yellow belly punk


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Ookkkaaaaayyyyyy!!

As amusing as it is to watch... I think its best you stop this argument now.. its not like the OP is going to change or suddenly mature in the next... few decades,.

It is unfortunate that the fish are most likely dying and i can only hope for their sake that its fast, not slow and painfull.

There is nothing more we can do, we have told the OP over and over again what the problem is, he doesnt like the answer and therefore wont do anything about it.

Not worth replying any more...


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Right...arguments aside...

The problem is going to be water quality. Yes, the tank's too small, think we've already established that!! :lol2:

Best bet is to get hold of a test kit if you can. One that will test Ammonia and NitrIte will do the trick for now. The API liquid tests are the best IMO. Ammonia and NitrIte need to be 0, if they're not, there's the problem. It's pretty safe to say they won't be, but having a test kit yourself means you can keep checking and make sure you get them down to 0.

Long term, a bigger tank or a pond is the solution. Short term, you'll need to be doing regular water changes the keep the quality good. Something like half the water a week, making sure you're adding the dechlorinator to the new water. Which dechlorinator have you got btw? 
Your best bet would be to get another filter too, if you can run an external alongside the fluval, that would help a ton. Something like a fluval 205 you can pick up on ebay pretty cheap. I've got an old eheim proffesionel external going spare, so if you want it, PM me :2thumb:

Sort those out, and that'll buy you some time with them in that tank.

As for the marks, solving the water quality issue will take away the cause, so you can use something to treat the problem. Melafix and Pimafix are really good, they're not harsh on a fish's system and they work well on most things. They won't work without the cause sorted though, so they regular water changes and the bigger filter are kind of a must I'm afraid.


Bollocks to the arguments, I'm not getting involved. Just do the right thing for the creatures in your care mate. At the moment, there are things you can do to help the situation, so do them, and get the bigger tank as and when you can. :2thumb:


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah best not to,
You'll end up with an inbox full of improperly spelled arguments. The op
Has stated many times he doesn't really care about the fish, water changes wont be happening, neither will a bigger tank, it's whatever, some people are just horrible people


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

It saddens me that he initially blamed his parents for not being able to upsize his tank .


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> It saddens me that he initially blamed his parents for not being able to upsize his tank .


This is a common tactic of the children and immature, they just blame everyone else "coz" they're perfect


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm closing this. Some good advice in this thread, and I sincerely hope the OP listens to it, but leaving it open for people to insult each other is not going to help the situation.


----------

